# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  أمازون تفتح الطلب المسبق على هواتف الفيس بوك ChaCha و Salsa من HTC

## mohamed73

*أمازون تفتح الطلب المسبق على هواتف الفيس بوك ChaCha و Salsa من HTC*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *قام موقع أمازون بفتح الطلب المسبق على الهواتف ChaCha و Salsa المخصصة للفيسبوك , بشرى جيدة لمهووسين موقع الفيسبوك,*   *بالنسبة للهاتف المحمول ChaCha بلوحة مفاتيح QWERTY بشاشه 2.6 أنش  أم الهاتف المحمول بدون لوحة مفاتيح والشاشه طولها 4.3 أنش تعملان بتقنية  اللمس ويستخدمان المعالج Qualcomm MSM7227 بسرعة 600 ميجاهرتز والذاكرة  العشوائية 512 ميجابايت  بنظام الأندرويد والواجهه المعروفه Sense وسعر  الهاتف المحمول ChaCha هو 409 دولار أمريكي وسعر الهاتف المحمول Salsa هو  524 دولار أمريكي .*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

تيسلم يداك
اخى الكريم

----------

